# Egg share screening questions..



## Gemmamiss (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi all I'm new and considering applying for the egg sharing programme at crm London however on the screening form it asks about mental health disorders and there are a couple in my family on my mums side, none of us children have these but I'm worries they are going to refuse me to egg share and there will go our only opportunity for ivf because we simply cannot afford it any other way, has anyone been refused or accepted due to this? Thanks


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Gemma, 

I egg shared twice at crm London.

I don't think they will refuse you if family members have suffered a mental illness. I think they are just asking as part of the process so that the possible donor can have as much information on your health as possible. 
If your donor get her bfp,  she will need to know incase anything you state is hereditary. 

Good luck

Xx


----------

